# Advice for building Windows Server 2019 versions & licenses



## Digladio (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello and thanks in advance.
I need advice with building a server. I don't know which OS version to get and what licenses I need. I did a lot of research, but I'm struggling to understand.

*This is what I need:*
-A server on which will reside data files that software on local client machines will access via shared network drive. The software will reside on the local client machines, not the server. On each local client machine there is a shared network drive to a folder on the server. The software on the local client machine points to that mapped network drive.
-Up to ten client machines will need simultaneous access to the data on the server, but they are not using remote desktop to access the server or to run software off of the server. 
-The server and client machines will be on the same local network. Each client and the server will separately connect to a router for internet access.
-I also need to be able to connect to the server to manage it (process updates, move files around the hard drive, install software, etc.) I prefer the windows desktop interface on the server and not to be bound to separate management software. I have experience using a Remote Desktop Connection to the server from a local client machine just to interact withe the server's desktop interface. Windows Admin Center (WAC) is intriguing, but can I install software through it?

*What OS should I buy?*
Windows server 2019 _Essentials_ or _Standard_? 
I don't understand if the limitations of Essentials is a nonstarter for my needs, described above.

*What licenses will I need beyond the obvious OS software installation license?*
I know about user and device CALs (I prefer device) and I'm pretty sure that I need 1 device CAL for each client machine that accesses the data folders on the Windows Standard Server via mapped network drive. I also think that I do not need any CAL for Windows Essentials Server because it comes with CALs for up to 25 users?/devices? 
I don't understand RDS CALs. Do I need one of those to remotely connect locally via remote desktop connection in order to manage the server occasionally? Is this on top of or instead of the regular device CALs? Is RDS referring to "Remote Desktop Connection" feature or to some Remote via internet feature? Is Remote Desktop Connection feature possible in Windows Essential? I read that "Remote Web Access to the Server is not a supported feature," but does that apply to using Remote Desktop Connection interface from a client machine on the local network? I do not want to use Remote Desktop Connection via the internet, I want to use it from one local client machine to connect to the server for management including installing software on the server.

I have read that there is some kind of two person simultaneous limitation of Windows Essentials but I don't understand what it is referring to. Is it referring to remote desktop connection? Is it referring to simultaneous access to data files on the server hard drive? Can more than two client machines connect to the server data folders via mapped network drive simultaneously? because that's all I really need.

I am aware of the existence of WAC Windows Admin Center and I know it has a remote desktop connection feature, but will that work with Windows Server Essentials 2019? Do I need an RDS license to be able to use WAC?

Thank you for your time!


----------

